

More Gmail storage coming for all   - bootload
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2007/10/more-gmail-storage-coming-for-all.html

======
imsteve
Am I the only one who just realized that anyone can pay for more storage on
gmail?

~~~
dcurtis
I can't imagine a person who would possibly need more than 10GB for email,
much less pay for that much email storage.

~~~
electric
"I can't imagine a person who would possibly need more than 10GB for email"

Careful with that one...
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Failed_predictions#Computers>

;)

~~~
dcurtis
Ha. But still, 10GB of text is an insanely large number of emails-- more than
any person could possibly read. Unless you're getting huge attachments or
hundreds of thousands of emails, I don't see 10GB being a limit for many, many
years.

